# Bunch O Burls



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm gonna need some help here folks.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd use a chainsaw... Then a lathe.

Looks like some promising stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll help you out my friend. Feel free to send as much as you need to get out of your way. You're welcome!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 29, 2016)

We got ya covered

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Get them home and cut them up and put them for sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like a rabbit got stuck in this one. How did he get way up there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2016)

Love to help, but a bit far for me to travel. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Looks like a rabbit got stuck in this one. How did he get way up there?
> 
> View attachment 103066


Have you ever heard the joke that ends with, "I was checking for squirrels, Dad!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Love to help, but a bit far for me to travel. Chuck


Chuck, I'll just wait until about August and see how you feel about getting out of that friggin' Redding heat.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2016)

Cool find


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Get them home and cut them up and put them for sale.


I think all of the ones in this set of pics I can get to with my truck, so I may have to do that as soon as it dries up a little.
Being on flat ground and where I can get my truck knocks the physical part of things WAY down.
I will be saving a couple of these to confuse folks at the BBQ with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 29, 2016)

What do you want help with, is it something that I can do from here?
Or---------------------are you just trying to make me crazy with these crazy pics
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> What do you want help with, is it something that I can do from here?
> Or---------------------are you just trying to make me crazy with these crazy pics
> Dave


Heck, if you get bored come on out.


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2016)

Man, I sure wish you were closer. I would definitely be out there helping! (Myself to some wood at the very least!!) Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 29, 2016)

Junk wood. Cut it up and give it away like the good guy you are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2016)

justallan said:


> Chuck, I'll just wait until about August and see how you feel about getting out of that friggin' Redding heat.


Good point... It does warm up down here. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

justallan said:


> Have you ever heard the joke that ends with, "I was checking for squirrels, Dad!"



I have heard the ending ......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have heard the ending ......


The day I'm kicked off here for being inappropriate, it's going to for something more substantial than telling that joke.
I may be some dumb, but I'm not plumb dumb!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

It must be a doozy lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (May 2, 2016)

Out fencing today I remembered this tree. I'm not sure if I have shown pics of it before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 3, 2016)

There must be some "sickness" in the soil that prevents these trees from growing properly.


----------



## justallan (May 3, 2016)

Possibly all of the shallow coal here, but I surely wouldn't have a clue if that would change things.


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2016)

I don't recognize that last tree with the hat on, but then trees look different when they're wearing hats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 4, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> There must be some "sickness" in the soil that prevents these trees from growing properly.



I think there must be something to that. I've lived here all my life and spent a lot of it in the woods. You couldn't find a burl around here if someone paid you. Extremely rare. I feel like I'm missing out. Need to move I guess. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (May 4, 2016)

I think a good part of it is that I've spent literally thousands of hours on my 4-wheeler checking cows, checking waters, checking fences and hunting horns. Unless I'm in a hurry what I do is try to take a slightly different route every time.
Also we had a real fast moving fire 4 years ago that took out all of the underbrush, so it's all basically a brand new hunt now. A few years ago I found a Waterloo hit-&-miss engine that was made in 1916. The funny thing is that I'd rode 20' away from it probably over 100 times and never seen it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

